# Top Quality Pen Kits



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Who are some of the highest quality pen kit manufacturers / resellers? Im not talking diamond-encrusted but am talking presentation-quality fountain pen, roller ball and pencil (ideally 0.5mm lead).

Do any of the "big name" pen manufacturers (i.e. Cross, Waterman, Mount Blanc) sell their workings as kits for pen turners?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Jim,

The pen "turning" world is much different when it comes to "brand" names and hi/low end retail pens.

One of the best sites and one I have done most of my business with is:

Arizona Silhouette Home Page

You may want to poke around in Bill's site to find your answer.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Jim you might want to check out Ernie's site at BearTooth Woods. He give excellent service and will remedy any problem quickly. I like the Cambridge Rollerball and Fountain pen. I also like the Sierras especially the click pens. They sell great here anyway. .5mm lead is really hard to find. Most of them are .7 mm.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, Guys! 

I've got to master the tools I've recently acquired (or upgraded) before I move into turning but I know it was a part of Jr. High wood shop I loved (yea, about 40 years ago) turning and turned a couple of nice bowls, including one out of pine that was out of a 20" wide 16/4 slab that had been drying for who knows how many years in the school wood storage area. It was pretty crude but I've always remembered making it! 

Also, my bride really liked the celtic know pen the 12yo turned in the video. I think that video about half-sold her on my getting a lathe one day!

It also got me to thinking... Since I work so much there's no way I'd have time to get into making pens for fairs and shows but I think that first-quality (and first-quality priced) celtic knot pens, sold at the annual celtic games competitions and fairs, would sell out fast, and for a lot of $$$. It sounds like a *very* profitable niche market. At least here in Alaska there's a alot of celtic pride and not a lot of fine quality celtic things for sale.


----------

